# help on hiawatha/gambles bike



## hstavn (May 11, 2011)

could anyone tell me who made this bike, or what year it may be. it has a shimano three speed hub with coaster brake, wald front hub, wald pedals. the serial number is on the head tube. i picked it up for $20 thought it looked cool. any help would be greatly apreciated.


----------



## partsguy (May 12, 2011)

Its Murray built. 30thtbird can help more with the date. It should have a serial number on it. Looks 70s.


----------



## 66BURNT-ORANGE (Aug 14, 2017)

Mid to late 70s


----------

